# Spinnfischen und der Umgang mit Hängern, Vorbeugen, Sollbruchstellen?



## zeder (29. Dezember 2021)

Grüße! Da meine sehr junge Anglerkarriere nun mitten in der kalten Jahreszeit angefangen hat, bin ich zunächst ausschließlich mit der Spinnrute unterwegs. Aufgrund der Wassertemperatur wurde mir von Anfang an ans Herz gelegt, es mit Gummfischen zu versuchen, da die Fische am Grund stehen und ich eben auch dort meine Köder anbieten sollte. Das habe ich beherzigt und _gummifische_ seitdem was das Zeug hält 

Nun hatte ich in der letzten Zeit schon mehrmals Hänger, welche leider abgerissen sind. Dabei habe ich insgesamt etwas um die 40 Euro verloren bisher (Stahlvorfach, Snaps, Köder, Stinger, usw). Sehr ärgerlich und auch ein ziemlich frustrierend, gerade weil aufgrund meines erst kürzlich erfolgten Einstiegs in dieses tolle Hobby die ganzen Sachen quasi Fabrikneu und erst einige Tage alt waren. Am schlimmsten fand ich dabei den Verlust von etwas um die 70 Metern STROFT GTS Schnur durch Hänger recht weit draußen im Gewässer Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich jetzt noch die maximale Wurfweite erreichen kann, weil ja dadurch schon merklich etwas von der Rolle fehlt.

Nun ja, es ist wie es ist und ich weiß, dass das absolut dazu gehört bei dieser Art der Angelei. Gerade, weil ich ja im Prinzip auch kein einziges Gewässer kenne und mich nur auf Erfahrungen oder eben Bauchgefühl verlassen kann, wir das wohl auch noch öfter passieren. Mich würde aber jetzt trotzdem mal interessieren, wie ihr mit der Hängerthematik so ganz generell umgeht - auch mental  

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dieser Gefahr so gut wie eben möglich vorzubeugen? Baut ihr vielleicht Sollbruchstellen ein, sodass man bei einem Hänger weit draußen nicht so viel Schnur verliert oder dass zumindest noch das Vorfach mitkommt? Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das geht. Und gibt es denn im Winter (außer deadbait) noch andere Möglichkeiten mit der Spinnangelei an die Räuber ran zu kommen OHNE dabei auf Grund fischen zu müssen. Ich meine klar, man kann auch oberflächlig irgendwo hängen bleiben aber das meiste passiert ja vermutlich doch am Grund.

Danke und Grüße
Zeder


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. Dezember 2021)

Man kann:

- Immer mit nem TopShot fischen,sprich einfach ein Mono oder FC Vorfach.Da die Tragkraft passend zu Schnur und Snaps so wählen, dass es im besten Fall da abreißt.Aber selbst das wird Dich nicht komplett davor bewahren auch mal etwas Geflecht zu verlieren
- Generell ne andere Schnur nehmen,ich halte die geflochtenen Schnüre von Stroft für überteuert.
Nimm z.B. ne Berkley x9 ,dann kannste theoretisch mit gutem Gewissen jede Saison neu befüllen
- Montagen fischen die nicht so anfällig sind was Hänger angeht = Chebu mit Offset Haken im Trailer, DropShot,allgemein Köder die nicht so bodennah laufen,etc.

Das sind für mich persönlich so die besten Kniffe,aber kommt natürlich auch immer bisschen drauf an wie man selber am liebsten fischt


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Dezember 2021)

Unbekannte Stellen mit anti-hänger-optimiertem System abfischen, bis man weiß, wo die Fallen sitzen.

Also mit Dingen wie Skirted Jigs mit Weedguard, Chebu mit Offset etc.

Das klopft dann häufig nur an, bleibt aber nicht gleich bzw. viel seltener hängen. Gibt mehr Fehlbisse, aber deutlich weniger Abriss-Verluste.

Kommt halt auch auf die Art des Hängers an: Bei Schnurklemmern zwischen Steinen etc. helfen genannte Optionen auch nur bedingt.

Hänger ist halt nicht gleich Hänger, da gibt es so viele Möglichkeiten, wie es Hindernisse gibt (Totholz, Steine, Gitter, versenkte Einkaufswagen etc.).

Insofern rumfragen und möglichst herausfinden, mit welchen Arten von Köderfresser-Gegnern man es am jeweiligen Gewässer hauptsächlich zu tun hat (sofern nicht offensichtlich).

Es kommt auch drauf an, wie stark das Gerät ist und das Hängerlösen vor sich geht - mitunter lassen sich auch die Haken aufbiegen bzw. das Hindernis kann selbst rausgeholt werden, wenn es nicht zu brutal sowie "beweglich" ist (z. B. noch erträgliche Äste etc.).

Im Winter muss man keinesfalls auf Grund fischen, auch im Mittelwasser kann da was gehen. Wenn der Grund zu unsauber ist, einfach dicht über Grund angeln, das geht auch.

Köder beim Absinken runterzählen und bei den nächsten Würfen dann entsprechend früher abfangen bzw. nach dem ersten Grundkontakt entsprechend hochdrehen.

Dann die Lauftiefe mit einem Mix aus Kurbelgeschwindigkeit und Rutenhaltung kontrollieren. Zudem sollte man sich da der Sinkrate seines Köders bewusst sein.

Gegen hoch rausstehende Alt-Baumstümpfe etc. hilft aber auch das natürlich nur bedingt.

Am dankbarsten sind Wasserpflanzen - die lassen sich je nach Gerätestärke oft komplett rausreißen, sofern es sich nicht grade um baumstarkes Uralt-Schilf etc. handelt.

Bei hängerträchtigem Terrain am besten komplett auf Stinger verzichten, die erhöhen das Abrissrisiko extrem. 

Braucht man bis ca. 21 cm Ködergröße sowieso nicht (bis auf manche Spezialfälle; z. B. Vertikalen mit sehr schweren Köpfen in großen Tiefen etc.) - bei Kleinködern gibt es da zu viele Kiemenzerfetzer etc.

Stahlvorfächer selbst bauen, das senkt die Kosten zusätzlich. Zudem kann dann individuell konfiguriert werden.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Dezember 2021)

Übung macht den Meister… Mit der Zeit wird es schon… mit der Zeit weißt du auch wo du werfen kannst und wo besser nicht… in meiner Anfangszeit hatte ich Abrisse zweistellig und heute kaum noch… Wenn ich heute neue Stellen beangel kommen zuerst immer alte Gummis und die, die mir nicht gefallen wenn ich den Grund abchecke…
Als Anfänger zahlt man halt immer Lehrgeld … Es wird schon…
Heute Angel ich problemlos Stromauf, wo früher jeder Wurf fast ein Hänger war.. mit der Zeit kommt das Gefühl dafür und du lernst was dein Köder unten macht…Immer volle konzentration …


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Jou, Opferköder an unbekannten Stellen verwenden machen ich auch.
Dann gibt es gerade beim Gufiangeln eine sehr gute Methode um viele Hänger zu lösen, siehe Post 3 hier im Thread:





						Hänger, Vermeidung / Lösung gesucht
					

Hallo zusammen,  bin Anfänger, angele an der Mosel und habe mit ner Daiwa Spinrute in 2,15m (7-28g) losgelegt. Versuche in der Hauptsache Barsche zu fangen, mit Gummis am  Jigkopf,  was ab und zu sogar funktioniert. Bin an sich sehr zufrieden mit der Angel. Einziges Problem: Ich verhake mich...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Langfristig kann ich nur empfehlen auch einen Köderretter zu verwenden, da gibt es zig unterschiedliche Systeme, die alle ihre Schwächen haben und gerade vom Ufer hat deren Einsatz natürlich ihre Grenzen. Meiner ist aber schon ne ganze Weile 4-stellig was die geretteten Köderkosten angeht und manche Stellen würde ich ohne ihn gar nicht mehr beangeln.
Und ja, man kann auch zur jetzigen Zeit abseits vom Grund Fische fangen.

Grüße JK


----------



## zeder (30. Dezember 2021)

Wow, diese Köder Rettungssysteme sind ja mal ziemlich geil. Wusste ich gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt. Ich denke schon, dass ich mir irgendein System anschaffen werde, schon alleine fürs Gewissen, damit man nicht immer mit der nackten Angst vor neuen Gewässern steht 

Vielen Dank auch für die anderen Vorschläge. Das vorherige Abfischen mit Hänger-unempfindlicheren oder günstigen Ködern kam mir auch schon in den Sinn. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich schon in der Lage bin gut genug Hindernisse zu spüren und dann abschätzen zu können, dass ich mir dort früher oder später einen Hänger einhandel.

Meinen ersten Hecht vor zwei Wochen habe ich an demselben Gewässer mit einem flachlaufende Wobbler gefangen, wo ich jetzt in letzter Zeit mit Gummifisch unterwegs bin und eben auch schon einige Köder verloren habe. Nur war vor zwei Wochen die Wassertemperatur natürlich noch eine andere als jetzt nach diesen extrem kalten Nächten hier bei uns im Raum Leipzig. Daher hatte ich mich jetzt ausschließlich auf den Grund konzentriert mittels Gummiködern. Zurzeit ist aber nicht wirklich viel los hier. War jetzt drei Tage am Wasser, an unterschiedlichen Zeiten und Stellen und hatte nicht einen einzigen Anfasser mehr. Zumindest nicht bewusst. Gefangen erst recht nichts. Nur verloren 

Vielleicht ist ja dieses sehr langsame einleiern, sodass der Gummifisch öfter zwangsläufig den Grund berührt, an diesem Gewässer auch gar nicht die beste Wintertaktik. Denn nicht nur Hänger sind ein Problem, der Gufi kommt auch öfter mal mit schicker Krautfrisur aus dem Wasser  Dann fällt da sicher auch kein Fisch mehr drauf rein, wenn der Köder mit Kraftfahne durchs Wasser läuft.


----------



## Polarfuchs (1. Januar 2022)

Hmnagut, dann mal:
Also zuerst- heul nicht  Du fischst da an nem Supi Gewässer. Komm mal bei mir rum, da ist es im Rhein durchaus üblich an einem Nachmittag n Fuffi an Petrus zu opfern   Ehrlich!
Dann will ich mal beitragen, was ich dazu sagen kann.
Ich fische 12kg+ Hauptschnur. FDaran kommt ein 10 kg FC-Leader (angeknotet, doppelter Grinner). Anschließen Snap mit wieder 12kG- den Snap mag ich nicht als sollbruchstelle, da der im Laufe der Zeit Festigkeit einbüßt und somit nicht wirklich zuverlässig ist. Ab da baue ich dann quasi die Montagen. Das passiert dann mit einem 8 kg-FC. Dabei ist entscheidend: Wirklich schlechtes FC gibt quasi nicht mehr (Zumindest nicht mit Markennamen) ABER: Nimm immer FC der gleichen Sorte, denn dann bist Du sicher, dass die Tragkraft auch nach unten abnimmt. Bei unterschiedlichen Marken kann das schwächere durchaus mal mehr tragen als das angeblich stärkere. Meine liebste Erkundungsmethode ist DS- Super variabel, man kann alles herausfinden, was man will und solange man den Haken nicht immer mit dem Grund in Kontakt kommen lässt, verliert man normalerweise nur das Blei- ersetzen weitermachen.
Aber den meisten geht es ja ums Jiggen, nun gut...
Beim Jiggen binde!!!, nicht einhaken, ich tatsächlich auch von dem dünneren FC etwas an den Snap und knote daran direkt den Jig. Das heißt, beim Hänger ist wirklich nur der Jigg und vielleicht das Stück "Abreißschnur" weg. In einer Minute wieder am Fischen.
Des weiteren kein Angsthaken, zumal ich persönlich dann wegen dem Drilling auch Stahl verwenden würde. Alles unnötige weglassen: Spart Geld und  Nerven. Und ja: Ein paar bisse wirst Du deswegen nicht verwandeln können, aber was ist Dir wichtiger 
So Hardcorehänger, wo sich das ganze Geraffels drumwickelt und ähnliches: Merken und lernen- da gibt's sonst wenig.
Und jetzt kommt der Standard zumindest am Rhein: Die Hänger in den Steinpackungen und in den Steinfeldern auf dem Grund:
Vorweg, das ist nicht von mir, ich musste es selber erklärt kriegen!
Also, diese Hänger passieren zu 99,9% nie beim Tok, der den Bodenkontakt anzeigt (oder in der Sekunde wo die Schnur zusammenfällt)...
Das der Köder direkt die Spalten trifft ist super selten. Aber sobald er dort ist und dann auch noch die Schnurspannung wegfällt kommt irgendeine Strömung, zieht das ding über die Steine und dabei findet er in No-Time den nächst besten Hänger!
Konsequent: Absolut konzentriert jeden Bahn durchfischen, bis der Köder vor den Füßen aus dem Wasser hüpft und JEDESMAL!!, wenn man Bodenkontakt hat, SOFORT!!!!!! wieder den Köder starten.
So habe ich es tatsächlich gelernt, an Stellen, an denen ich früher die Jigs maximal einmal wiedergesehen haben und dann waren sie weg, heute eine 14 Meter lannge Steinschüttung komplett hochzufischen und verliere im schlimmsten Fall, bei jedem 10ten Wurf den Köder. 
Dank mir später und verrate Deinem Tackledealer bitte nicht, wer ihm den Umsatz versaut hat  
So, habe fertig, Flasche leer, jetzt erlauben gehen Bett!!! Finito....


----------



## zeder (2. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für die vielen echt guten Hinweise. 

Was ich für mich jetzt die Tage entdeckt habe: Jighaken einer bestimmen Firma kann ich mit meiner 12kg Schnur tatsächlich aufbiegen. So konnte ich gestern 2 Köder retten und musste nur den Jig ersetzen. Klar, wenn da jetzt nen 15kg Traumfisch dran hängt KÖNNTE es unter Umständen auch zu Fischverlust kommen, an sich sind die Haken aber für die meisten Fälle stabil genug. Diese Köpfe werde ich jetzt verwenden, wenn ich an neuen oder hängerträchtigen Gewässer fische


----------



## Polarfuchs (3. Januar 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen echt guten Hinweise.
> 
> Was ich für mich jetzt die Tage entdeckt habe: Jighaken einer bestimmen Firma kann ich mit meiner 12kg Schnur tatsächlich aufbiegen. So konnte ich gestern 2 Köder retten und musste nur den Jig ersetzen. Klar, wenn da jetzt nen 15kg Traumfisch dran hängt KÖNNTE es unter Umständen auch zu Fischverlust kommen, an sich sind die Haken aber für die meisten Fälle stabil genug. Diese Köpfe werde ich jetzt verwenden, wenn ich an neuen oder hängerträchtigen Gewässer fische


Das ist bei meinen Lieblingshaken fürs KB-Rig auch so. Du musst ja auch dran denken, dass wenn der Fisch in den Hakenbogen rutscht, dann hat er ja auch einen ganz anderen Hebel.
Und wenn man dann beim Drillen noch dran denkt, sollte das passen


----------



## Mefourlauber (5. Januar 2022)

Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Vorweg, das ist nicht von mir, ich musste es selber erklärt kriegen!
> Also, diese Hänger passieren zu 99,9% nie beim Tok, der den Bodenkontakt anzeigt (oder in der Sekunde wo die Schnur zusammenfällt)...
> Das der Köder direkt die Spalten trifft ist super selten. Aber sobald er dort ist und dann auch noch die Schnurspannung wegfällt kommt irgendeine Strömung, zieht das ding über die Steine und dabei findet er in No-Time den nächst besten Hänger!
> Konsequent: Absolut konzentriert jeden Bahn durchfischen, bis der Köder vor den Füßen aus dem Wasser hüpft und JEDESMAL!!, wenn man Bodenkontakt hat, SOFORT!!!!!! wieder den Köder starten.
> So habe ich es tatsächlich gelernt, an Stellen, an denen ich früher die Jigs maximal einmal wiedergesehen haben und dann waren sie weg, heute eine 14 Meter lannge Steinschüttung komplett hochzufischen und verliere im schlimmsten Fall, bei jedem 10ten Wurf den Köder.


yo, perfekt erklärt. So ist es nach Jahren, wenn man gelernt hat jedes Detail am Wasser zu registrieren und die Stellen bei normal, niedrig und hoch kennt und einschätzen kann.
Die ersten beide Jahre Jiggen am Rhein war die Hölle….ich habe es eigentlich nur nicht dran gegeben weil ich dachte „ andere können es doch auch“…..
Bei einem 70 Meter Abriss ist es wohl eher einfach nur Pech. Aber in der Strömung gibt es noch folgendes: Bügel auf, Schnur an den Blank klemmen und „ flitschen„  lassen. Oder einfach Schnur geben und locker lassen. Oder vor den Hänger gehen und aus der anderen Richtung ziehen.
Das wird schon!


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2022)

Köderretter habe ich mir selbst gebaut. Dünnes Nylonseil, etwas größerer Karabiner und mehrere kurze Stücke einer etwas feineren Kette aus dem Baumarkt. Keine 10€, hat mir schon einige teure Wobbler gerettet.


----------



## Waidbruder (5. Januar 2022)

Das schlimmste an den Hängern sind meiner Meinung nach nicht die finanziellen Verluste sondern die Umweltschäden! Wieviel Plastikmüll liegt da unten?

Ich habe mittlerweile nur noch wenige Hänger. Ich passe meine Gewichte an den jeweiligen Spot an. So schwer wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich.
Aber ich weiss, dass viele viele Angler ihre Bebleiung konstant viel zu schwer ansetzen. Hier nehmen extrem viele Leute Jigköpfe von 18 bis 25 Gramm, und das in einem eher strömungsarmen Bereich der Elbe.  Sinn!?
Ich benutze dort 7 bis 12 Gramm. Das gibt nicht nur deutlich weniger Hänger sondern auch eine viel bessere und langsamere Absinkphase beim Jiggen. Man merkt zwar nicht das Tock in der Rute wenn der Köder am Boden aufsetzt, aber das stört mich garnicht, das erkenne ich an der Schnur.


----------



## Ahrtaler (5. Januar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Köderretter habe ich mir selbst gebaut. Dünnes Nylonseil, etwas größerer Karabiner und mehrere kurze Stücke einer etwas feineren Kette aus dem Baumarkt. Keine 10€, hat mir schon einige teure Wobbler gerettet.


Das habe ich z.B. nicht verstanden


----------



## Blueser (5. Januar 2022)

So in etwa wie dieser hier: Klick!


----------



## Polarfuchs (5. Januar 2022)

Ahrtaler schrieb:


> Das habe ich z.B. nicht verstanden


Das hängst du im Hängerfall auf der Hauptschnur ein und lässt es bis zum Köder runter. Dann wackelst Du solange an der Leine vom Köderretter, bis sich die Kette hoffentlich in den Drillingen verfängt und sich der Köder daran dann lösen lässt..

Ähnlich wie das Teil...


----------



## StahljigErich (6. Januar 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Baut ihr vielleicht Sollbruchstellen ein...


Hallo,
ja, ich baue Sollbruchstellen ein. Und zwar verwende ich (selbst gebastelte) Jig-Montagen, bei denen bei Kopf und Haken getrennt je eine Sollbruchstelle eingebaut ist, damit möglichst nur das abreisst und verlorengeht, was wirklich hängt. Ist besser für die Umwelt und auch die Geldbörse. Und es erhöht sich auch die effektive Angelzeit am Wasser, weil häufig nicht die ganze Montage erneuert werden muss. (Insbesondere von Bedeutung, wenn es nur kurze Beissphasen gibt oder man kalte Finger hat.)  

Eine meiner Montagen mit Sollbruchstellen sieht z.B. so aus:






Die Sollbruchstelle für Kopfhänger habe ich durch eine Klebestelle realisiert, die ca. 3 bis 5kg Zug aushält. Mittels Montagekleber ist ein rechtwinkeliger Drahthaken (an dem der Gummiköder befestigt ist) in einen Schlitz im Kopf eingeklebt. Der Plan ist, dass bei einem Kopfhänger der Drahthaken aus dem Kopf ausreißt und so der Gummiköder und auch der Rest der ganzen Montage gerettet werden kann.

Die Sollbruchstelle für Hakenhänger ist durch einen Einzelhaken-Stinger realisiert. Wobei die Tragkraft des Stinger-Stahlvorfachs so ausgelegt ist wie die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur bzw. des Vorfachs bei Verwendung eines normalen Jigs. Für die Hauptschnur bzw. das Vorfach wird hier natürlich Material mit etwas höherer Tragkraft verwendet. Dadurch kommt es zu keiner Schwächung des Systems bei Verwendung einer Sollbruchstelle. Die notwendige, etwas stärkere Hauptschnur ist bei den Hochleistungsschnüren, die es heutzutage gibt, mMn verkraftbar.

Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass ich für die *Jigköpfe Stahlkugeln verwende*, damit im Fall eines Abrisses kein Blei in die Umwelt befördert wird. Stahlkugeln sind zudem billig (10g kosten ca 10ct) und verschwinden von selbst ungiftig aus dem Gewässer, weil sie verrosten.

Bei Interesse: Mehr Details, Infos zu Stahljigs und wo man die kostenlose Herstellanleitung findet gibt es in meinem Stahljigs-Forumthema.

*Erfahrungswerte:*
Durch die getrennten Sollbruchstellen kann ich (häufig) unterscheiden, was die eigentliche Ursache des Hängers ist. Und da habe ich beim Angeln in der Donau festgestellt, dass zum deutlich überwiegenden Teil (mehr als 3/4) der Haken und nicht der Kopf (was man ja bei Steinpackungen eher vermuten würde) hängt.
Ich denke das liegt daran, dass sich der Jigköder - wenn er in flachem Winkel über einen Felsen oder ein anderes größeres Hindernis gezogen wird - auf die Seite oder sogar auf den Rücken dreht und sich dann der Haken zB im Felsen oder im Bewuchs des Felsens oder in Holz festsetzt.
Trotz Verwendung von Sollbruchstellen habe ich manchmal einen Totalabriss. Da dabei meist nicht das (Haupt-)Stahlvorfach, sondern die etwas stärker ausgelegte Hauptschnur in Ködernähe abreisst, denke ich, liegt die Ursache ev. darin, dass zwar der Haken oder der Kopf hängt, aber die Sollbruchstellen nicht auslösen, weil die Schnur über eine Felskante läuft, wodurch eine geflochtene Schnur auch schon bei relativ geringem Zug durchgescheuert wird. Oder es hängen Kopf und Haken gleichzeitig oder auch der Snap. Dann hilft alles nichts...


----------



## Mefospezialist (28. Januar 2022)

Am besten ist es die Hänger von vorne herein zu vermeiden und meiner Erfahrung nach, kommen die meisten Hänger vom falschen Gerät.
Auch ich habe am Anfang Lehrgeld bezahlt und bei jedem Angeln so viel Blei und Gummi im Rhein gelassen, damit hätte ich fünf Angler versorgen können.

Schnellste Ruten, nicht zu dicke Schnur und ausreichend schwere Bleiköpfe, sind das beste Mittel um seine Hängerquote auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren.
Und wer glaubt, das es zu schwere Bleiköpfe gibt, der soll mal schauen, welchen Unterdruck die Fische erzeugen können. Ich fische teilweise 50Gramm Köpfe am Buhnenkopf, wenn richtig Zug drauf ist und den snacken selbst kleinere Zander und Barsche ganz einfach weg.

Ich sehe am Rhein immer wieder Angler mit zu weichen Ruten, zu dicker geflochtener und zu kleinen Jigköpfen, die ständig neue Gummifische montieren müssen.

Deshalb gerade als Anfänger eine wirklich schnelle Rute fischen, nicht zu dicke geflochtene und lieber etwas überbleien, damit man den Köder sofort wieder beschleunigen kann, wenn man merkt, dass er Grundkontakt hat.
Das wichtigste Teil ist aber die Rute, wenn die zu weich ist, merkt man einfach zu wenig.

Sollbruchstellen kann und will ich im Rhein nicht einbauen, denn ich will die Welse auch fangen, die beim Gufieren immer mehr werden.

Das sind die Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe, getreu nach dem Motto lernen durch Schmerz (im Geldbeutel)


----------



## StahljigErich (29. Januar 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Sollbruchstellen kann und will ich im Rhein nicht einbauen, denn ich will die Welse auch fangen, die beim Gufieren immer mehr werden.


Hallo,
ich verstehe nicht ganz: Warum meinst du dass du Welse verlierst, wenn du z.B. beim Jigkopf eine Sollbruchstelle einbaust, wie ich sie in meinem Vorposting beschrieben habe? Diese Sollbruchstelle befindet sich nicht in der direkten Verbindung zwischen Rute und Fisch, sondern lediglich zwischen Snap bzw. Drahthaken und Kopf.


----------



## Waidbruder (29. Januar 2022)

ich verstehe nicht warum gerade übermässig schwere Bleiköpfe das Hängerrisiko minimieren sollen! Ich weiss ja nicht was am Rhein so besonders an der Hängerstruktur ist, aber hier an der Elbe verliere ich DEUTLICH weniger Köder je leichter ich fische. So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig.
Und die abgerissenen Jigs die man bei Ebbe in der Steinpackung erblickt sind fast ausnahmslos für die Verhältnisse überbebleit.
Das Problem ist doch , dass ein Köder je schwere er ist um so schneller zu Boden sinkt und sich festsetzt. Die leichten Köder "schweben" dagegen fast zu Grund und legen sich quasi auf das Hindernis statt sich "einzugraben." Köderkontrolle ist trotzdem kein Problem, ich sehe das am Verhalten der Schnur. Und ich bin sicher, dass ein etwas vorsichtigerer Fisch eher an einen 10 g Köder hängen bleibt als an einem 50 g Köder...


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum gerade übermässig schwere Bleiköpfe das Hängerrisiko minimieren sollen! Ich weiss ja nicht was am Rhein so besonders an der Hängerstruktur ist, aber hier an der Elbe verliere ich DEUTLICH weniger Köder je leichter ich fische. So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig.
> Und die abgerissenen Jigs die man bei Ebbe in der Steinpackung erblickt sind fast ausnahmslos für die Verhältnisse überbebleit.
> Das Problem ist doch , dass ein Köder je schwere er ist um so schneller zu Boden sinkt und sich festsetzt. Die leichten Köder "schweben" dagegen fast zu Grund und legen sich quasi auf das Hindernis statt sich "einzugraben." Köderkontrolle ist trotzdem kein Problem, ich sehe das am Verhalten der Schnur. Und ich bin sicher, dass ein etwas vorsichtigerer Fisch eher an einen 10 g Köder hängen bleibt als an einem 50 g Köder...


Sehe ich auch so. 
Am besten vermeidet man Hänger, in dem man sein Revier besser kennenlernt und irgendwann weiß, wo es Hänger gibt und wo nicht und wie man an hängerträchtigen Stellen angeln muss.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2022)

Da muss einfach jeder durch ….
Auch für den geübten Angler erfordern manche Stellen sehr hohe konzentration… 
Manmanman….Wenn ich dran denke was ich so anfangs abgerissen habe…. Lieber nicht drüber reden …


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da muss einfach jeder durch ….
> Auch für den geübten Angler erfordern manche Stellen sehr hohe konzentration…
> Manmanman….Wenn ich dran denke was ich so anfangs abgerissen habe…. Lieber nicht drüber reden …


Mein erster ausgeworfener Gufi, war nach 3 Sekunden weg. 
Noch ungeübte Fertigkeiten beim Knoten des Vorfachs sorgte für 10 Minuten Kontemplation auf der Steinpackung. 
Neu ausgeworfen, Hänger, Abriss. 
So gingen im Laufe des ersten Jahres die Kopytos verloren.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein erster ausgeworfener Gufi, war nach 3 Sekunden weg.
> Noch ungeübte Fertigkeiten beim Knoten des Vorfachs sorgte für 10 Minuten Kontemplation auf der Steinpackung.
> Neu ausgeworfen, Hänger, Abriss.
> So gingen im Laufe des ersten Jahres die Kopytos verloren.


Wahre Worte, muss selber jetzt grinsen …
Dann schaffst du ne halbe Stunde ohne Abriss und dann ist die Köderführung noch falsch, ein Teufelskreis …


----------



## StahljigErich (29. Januar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Wenn ich heute neue Stellen beangel kommen zuerst immer alte Gummis und die, die mir nicht gefallen wenn ich den Grund abchecke…


Um beim Erkunden neuer Stellen die Verluste möglichst gering zu halten, habe ich mir ein Offsetsystem mit Sollbruchstelle für Kopfhänger überlegt.
Sieht so aus:





Die Kopf-Sollbruchstelle ist durch einen dünnen Draht realisiert, der die Stahlkugel am Snap hält.

Hakenhänger gibt es wegen des Offsethakens nur wenige. Und bei einem Kopfhänger reisst meist nur das Gewicht ab. Der Rest der gesamten Montage bleibt erhalten. Klar hat man mit einer Offsetmontage mehr Fehlbisse, insbesondere bei Zandern. Aber mit etwas Glück bleiben sie auch hängen, wie dieser 52er, den ich vor einer Woche in der Donau mit diesem System fangen konnte.






Ich erspare mir so beim Erkunden neuer Strecken viele Abrisse an Stellen, die keinen Biss gebracht haben. Und wenn ich eine gute Stelle gefunden habe, kann ich dort zukünftig risikorreicher mit freiem Haken fischen, auch wenn der erste Biss vielleicht wegen des Offfsethakens ein Fehlbiss war.
Mir macht das Angeln so auch mehr Spaß, weil ich am Wasser mehr Zeit mit 'echtem' Angeln verbringen kann, statt mit dem Anbinden neuer Montagen. Und ich mülle das Gewässer auch weniger mit abgerissenen Ködern zu.

Der Kopf mit Sollbruchstelle lässt sich natürlich statt mit einer Stahlkugel auch mit einer gelochten Bleikugel und Draht oder Angelschnur realisieren. Bei Verwendung einer Chebu-Montage hat man halt nicht den Vorteil der Sollbruchstelle, aber wegen des Offsethakens trotzdem deutlich weniger Hänger.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2022)

Jeder wie er mag, sicherlich nicht die schlechteste Idee…
Jetzt ehrlich gesagt mach ich mir kein Kopf wegen Umweltverschmutzung, wenn ich mal ein oder zwei Köder abreiße…
Gehört für mich zum Angeln dazu… Da muss die Angelindustrie sich etwas einfallen lassen und uns was anbieten…
Leider jag ich auch mal eben 20 Liter Sprit durch den Auspuff wenn ich zum Rhein hin und zurück fahre, wenn ich da wirklich an die Umwelt denken würde, müsste ich zu Hause bleiben… Ist nicht böse gemeint, ist halt so…
Ja ja, der Mensch schafft schon………………………………………!!!


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2022)

Deine Karre verbraucht 10 L auf 100km?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (29. Januar 2022)

Nicht ganz so viel im Schnitt aber um die 8liter Super will der Bock schon haben…
Meistens bin ich aber auch spät dran wenn ich angeln fahr, oder ich bilde mir nur ein, einen mehr fangen zu können …
Bin kein Raser aber auch kein Opa-Fahrer…


----------



## StahljigErich (30. Januar 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> … Da muss die Angelindustrie sich etwas einfallen lassen und uns was anbieten…


Bin auch dafür, dass noch mehr umweltschonende Lösungen entwickelt werden. Ich halte dabei Lösungen mit Sollbruchstellen für eine gute Idee, denn damit wird nur abgerissen, was wirklich hängt, also unvermeidbar ist. Und unnötigen Müll erst gar nicht in die Umwelt zu befördern, ist die beste Umweltschonung, die es gibt. Besser als umwetfreundliche Produkte zu verwenden, für deren Erzeugung und Transport ja auch erstmal umweltbelastende Ressourcen benötigt werden.

Aber Offsethaken, gelochte Bleikugeln und inzwischen auch gelochte Stahlkugeln, wie diese hier




	

		
			
		

		
	
 gibt es ja bereits zu kaufen. Und Befestigungsmaterial wie Angelschnur und Draht sowieso.

Mich würde interessieren:
Fischen andere hier auch mit Jigködern mit Sollbruchstellen? Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit? Welche Meinung habt ihr dazu?
Ich hatte bei einer Messe mal ein Gespräch mit Dietmar Isaiasch. Er meinte, seine Erfahrung ist, dass die Leute Sollbruchstellen nicht wollen. Genauere Gründe nannte er nicht, fände ich aber interessant. Meine Vermutung ist, dass Sollbruchstelle oft mit Schwachstelle gleichgesetzt wird, das heißt damit verwechselt wird. Was meint ihr?
Ich jedenfalls mache gute Erfahrungen mit Sollbruchstellen beim Jigangeln. Und die Zander haben auch nichts dagegen.   Siehe obiges Posting


----------



## Waidbruder (30. Januar 2022)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Um beim Erkunden neuer Stellen die Verluste möglichst gering zu halten, habe ich mir ein Offsetsystem mit Sollbruchstelle für Kopfhänger überlegt.
> Sieht so aus:
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gute Idee. Vor allem kann sich der Köder frei bewegen ala Chebu. Ich konnte beim Offsethaken zumindest am Dropshot keineswegs mehr Fehlbisse verzeichnen...


----------



## Mefospezialist (31. Januar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> ich verstehe nicht warum gerade übermässig schwere Bleiköpfe das Hängerrisiko minimieren sollen!


Von "übermäßig schwer, sprich gnadenlos überbleibt" war nie die Rede aber ein zu leichter Bleikopf wird schneller von der Strömung in die Steine gedrückt als ein schwerer Kopf.
In der Strömung des Rheins sackt die Schnur zusammen und in dem Moment ist ein leichter Kopf schon in die Steine gedrückt worden, noch bevor man das erste mal jiggt.
Ich kenne die Strömungsverhältnisse der Elbe nicht aber wenn dort weniger Strömung ist, dann kann es natürlich auch mit einem leichteren Kopf super funktionieren.

Generell hast Du natürlich völlig recht.
Als erfahrener Jigger nimmt man natürlich leichtere Jigköpfe aber hier ist doch der Junganglerbereich und ein unerfahrener Jigger bekommt mit etwas schwereren Köpfen und einer schnelleren Rute viel bessere Rückmeldung, lernt so schneller den Boden und die Struktur kennen.




hanzz schrieb:


> Am besten vermeidet man Hänger, in dem man sein Revier besser kennenlernt und irgendwann weiß, wo es Hänger gibt und wo nicht und wie man an hängerträchtigen Stellen angeln muss.


Word! Aber ein Anfänger weiß noch nicht, wie er richtig jiggt bzw. hat das Gefühl dafür noch nicht.
Um das Gewässer und dort vor allem auch die Bodenverhältnisse kennen zu lernen, kann man auf einen schwerern Kopf gehen, welcher dann auch entsprechend Rückmeldung über die Rute in die Hand gibt.
Ein Anfänger mit leichten Jigköpfen und womöglich noch mit einem schwabbeligen Stock wird sein Gewässer so nie kennenlernen oder eben mit vielen Köderverlusten.

Deshalb möglichst schnelle Rute und 5-10 Gramm mehr Gewicht als der Profi, je nach Strömung und es lernt sich leichter. Später kann man runter gehen, wenn man ein Gefühl dafür entwickelt hat.



StahljigErich schrieb:


> Diese Sollbruchstelle befindet sich nicht in der direkten Verbindung zwischen Rute und Fisch, sondern lediglich zwischen Snap bzw. Drahthaken und Kopf.


Egal wo die sich befindet, die baue ich mir doch nicht extra ein. Außerdem möchte ich nach einem Hänger auch weiter fischen, denn 90% der Hänger lassen sich auch wieder lösen.
Die einzige Angelei, welche ich mit Sollbruchstelle betreibe ist das Tiefssefischen in Norwegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2022)

Haut das doch nicht alles durcheinander und in einen Topf!

Das Testfischen am neuen  Wasser ist sehr hängerintensiv, das geht gar nicht anders.
Da hilft eine Sollbruchstelle sehr, am besten ist die aber am Haken selber, idealerweise das klassische Aufbiegen.
Dafür sind schlechte Haken richtig gute Haken. 
Auch ist eine sehr starke Combo ("Bleikopfschmiedehammer") gar nicht schlecht zum abtasten und wieder rausbrechen.

Wenn ich große Fische fangen will und den Boden weitgehend kenne, dann arbeite ich anders, dann berge ich je nach Wasser auch Bäume/Spitzen/Äste und auch schon Eisenbahnschwellen.
*Maximale* Tragkraft wird hineinoptimiert und ausprobiert.
Mit den modernen PE Schnüren hat man schon die Möglichkeit, eine wahre Bergeleine zum Rauszerren nutzen zu können.
Und was raus ist, hängert nicht mehr.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (1. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich hängerträchtigen Stellen befische wechsele ich lieber zur Dropshot Montage
Dann muss ich im Fall eines Hängers den Köder selber nicht opfern, denn zu 95% hängt nur das Bei und nicht der Haken
Wer sich sein kostbares Dropshot Blei, Tungsten oder Edelstahl sparen möchte hängt einfach ein paar alte Schrauben oder Muttern als Gewicht an oder wenn ich es "schöner" haben möchte knippse ich die Bleiköpfe von meinen gesammelten alten und unbrauchbaren Jighaken ab und hänge sie als Gewicht an


----------



## magi (1. Februar 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Von "übermäßig schwer, sprich gnadenlos überbleibt" war nie die Rede aber ein zu leichter Bleikopf wird schneller von der Strömung in die Steine gedrückt als ein schwerer Kopf.
> In der Strömung des Rheins sackt die Schnur zusammen und in dem Moment ist ein leichter Kopf schon in die Steine gedrückt worden, noch bevor man das erste mal jiggt.
> Ich kenne die Strömungsverhältnisse der Elbe nicht aber wenn dort weniger Strömung ist, dann kann es natürlich auch mit einem leichteren Kopf super funktionieren.
> 
> ...


Genau das ist der Grund, warum ich vielen stark Budget lastigen Geräteempfehlungen so gar nicht folgen kann. Es muss keine Evergreen oder sonst was sein, aber zweckmäßiges Gerät, was nicht nur Biss und Rückmeldung unter Otimalbedingungen gut überträgt bzw. gewässerspezifisch passend ist. Ob der Suchende blutiger Anfänger oder Vollprofi ist, ist m.E. nebensächlich.
Des Weiteren finde ich die Vorschläge von StahljigErich top und sehr beachtlich, das sich jemand so viel Mühe mit den Details macht, wo vermutlich im gleichen Augenblick, z.B. am Rhein, Unternehmen xy viel "problematischere" Abwässer einleitet. Wie der Einzelne fischt sei dahingestellt und ich kann mich an der Stelle selbst nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen. Ich denke aber schon, dass wir uns nicht kollektiv wegducken sollten mit dem Argument, nur weil gewisse Dinge, die nur ein klein bisschen Bastelaufwand erfordern, nicht kommerziell verfügbar sind.
Alternativer Weg, wie gehabt bzw. schon geschrieben, um Hänger, oder sagen wir besser Abrisse, massiv zu reduzieren das ist deutlich stärkeres Gerät (nicht 1-2 kg mehr TK oder von 10 auf 15 lbs rauf, sondern mindestens Faktor 2-3). Hilft zumindest Schnurabrisse zu sparen, die Jigs kann man ggf. noch als DS Gewicht-Rezyklat benutzen, wenn der Haken aufgebogen und Stumpf ist.


----------



## Mefospezialist (1. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Testfischen am neuen Wasser ist sehr hängerintensiv, das geht gar nicht anders.


Geht schon  

Meine selbst entwickelte Methode:
Ich nutze dafür mittlerweile selbst gebaute große Bodentaster, welche um die 30cm lang sind und an einer durchegehenden 0,30er geflochtener hängt. 
Der Bodentaster besteht aus einem durchbohrten Stein, einem Draht, welcher durch den Stein gesteckt und dann einfach umgebogen wird und einem großen Stück Kork oben, wodruch auch wieder der Draht geht, welcher an diesem Ende aber zu einer Öse gebogen wurde. 
Wenn ich einen Hänger bekommen, ein kräftiger Ruck und der Stein weg. Der Rest (Draht, Kork) kommt wieder raus, neuen Stein rauf, umbiegen und weiter gehts. 

Mit diesem Teil taste ich den Gewässergrund ab und mache mir ein Bild der Beschaffenheit, ertaste Löcher, Krautfelder, umgestürzte versunkene Bäume usw. 
Ich bin nun schon ein paar Jahre mit den Dingern unterwegs und das klappt top.


----------



## magi (1. Februar 2022)

Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Geht schon
> 
> Meine selbst entwickelte Methode:
> Ich nutze dafür mittlerweile selbst gebaute große Bodentaster, welche um die 30cm lang sind und an einer durchegehenden 0,30er geflochtener hängt.
> ...


Auch richtig gute Idee, Daumen hoch ! Ich nutze zum Molenangeln in NL öfter Steine, die ich mit einem Wirbel beklebe. Die mittelweile dort auch im Fachhandel erhältlichen Betongewichte sind meist nach 1,2 Kontakten mit der Molenbefestigung (Basalt- bzw. Steinblöcke mit 2 x 2 m) hinüber. Die Idee mit dem Draht könne ggf. auch dort funktionieren. Ist ja eh nur für den direkten Nahbereich gedacht.


----------



## StahljigErich (5. Februar 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Des Weiteren finde ich die Vorschläge von StahljigErich top und sehr beachtlich, das sich jemand so viel Mühe mit den Details macht, wo vermutlich im gleichen Augenblick, z.B. am Rhein, Unternehmen xy viel "problematischere" Abwässer einleitet.


Danke für das Lob. Ich finden, die Umweltschonung ist ein wichtiges Argument für die Verwendung von Sollbruchstellen, für mich gibt es aber auch noch weitere. Mir macht auch das Angeln mehr Spaß, wenn ich am Wasser mehr Zeit fürs eigentliche Angeln zur Verfügung habe, statt sie fürs neu Montieren verwenden zu müssen (und das vielleicht gerade in einem ohnehin nur kurzen Beisszeitfenster). Und die Geldbörse hat auch nichts dagegen, wenn ich weniger Material brauche.

Dadurch dass Andere ev. viel mehr Dreck in Gewässer einbringen, fühle ich mich nicht davon entbunden, selbst möglichst wenig (giftigen) Müll in der Natur zu hinterlassen.


----------



## magi (9. Februar 2022)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Danke für das Lob. Ich finden, die Umweltschonung ist ein wichtiges Argument für die Verwendung von Sollbruchstellen, für mich gibt es aber auch noch weitere. Mir macht auch das Angeln mehr Spaß, wenn ich am Wasser mehr Zeit fürs eigentliche Angeln zur Verfügung habe, statt sie fürs neu Montieren verwenden zu müssen (und das vielleicht gerade in einem ohnehin nur kurzen Beisszeitfenster). Und die Geldbörse hat auch nichts dagegen, wenn ich weniger Material brauche.
> 
> Dadurch dass Andere ev. viel mehr Dreck in Gewässer einbringen, fühle ich mich nicht davon entbunden, selbst möglichst wenig (giftigen) Müll in der Natur zu hinterlassen.


Gerne! hast du eigentlich deine DS-Gewichtlösung, anstelle des Drahts, schonmal mit Drennan Feedergum probiert?


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2022)

Solange es keine verschiedenen Kopfformen (Tipup/Standup, Screw Heads mit zwei Ösen, Banane/Fast Starter, Erie, Football usw.) aus Stahl gibt, ist das für mich keine Alternative

--> ich verwende gezielt verschiedene Jigformen für bestimmte Anwendungen / Situationen / Gummiköder. Wobei normale Rundköpfe da mittlerweile bei mir ganz hinten rangieren.


----------



## StahljigErich (10. Februar 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Gerne! hast du eigentlich deine DS-Gewichtlösung, anstelle des Drahts, schonmal mit Drennan Feedergum probiert?


Hallo,
nein habe ich nicht probiert. Ist einen Versuch wert.
Theoretisch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man durch die nicht starre Verbindung zwischen Dropshot-Gewicht und Hauptschnur das Auftreffen des Gewichts am Bodens etwas weniger gut spürt, vor allem bei schwereren Gewichten, die eine größere Trägheit haben und das Gummiband mehr dehnen. Aber vielleicht spielt das in der Praxis gar keine Rolle. Probieren geht über studieren.

In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich anmerken: Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass kugelförmige DS-Gewichte bei gleichem Gewicht eine etwas bessere Rückmeldung bzgl. Grundkontakt liefern als stabförmige.
Ich erkläre mir das damit, dass eine Kugel die Schnur beim Auftreffen auf dem Boden sofort vom gesamten Gewicht - zu 100% - entlastet. Bei einem Stab (der je nach Bewegung und Strömung in einem mehr oder weniger von der Senkrechten abweichenden Winkel ausgerichtet ist) hingegen trifft zuerst das untere Ende auf dem Boden auf und entlastet die Schnur nicht sofort vollständig, sondern nur zum Teil. Denn der Stab kippt dann erst zur Seite und übt dabei noch Zug auf die Schnur aus.
Hat diese Erfahrung sonst auch schon jemand gemacht?

Möglichst gute Rückmeldung ist ein wichtiger Faktor, um Hänger zu minimieren. Bei schwierigem Grund, größerer Tiefe und Strömung darf das Gewicht möglichst keine Zeit bekommen, sich unbemerkt am Boden zu bewegen und sich in der nächsten Spalte festzusetzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Februar 2022)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich anmerken: Habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass kugelförmige DS-Gewichte bei gleichem Gewicht eine etwas bessere Rückmeldung bzgl. Grundkontakt liefern als stabförmige.
> Ich erkläre mir das damit, dass eine Kugel die Schnur beim Auftreffen auf dem Boden sofort vom gesamten Gewicht - zu 100% - entlastet. Bei einem Stab (der je nach Bewegung und Strömung in einem mehr oder weniger von der Senkrechten abweichenden Winkel ausgerichtet ist) hingegen trifft zuerst das untere Ende auf dem Boden auf und entlastet die Schnur nicht sofort vollständig, sondern nur zum Teil. Denn der Stab kippt dann erst zur Seite und übt dabei noch Zug auf die Schnur aus.
> Hat diese Erfahrung sonst auch schon jemand gemacht?
> 
> Möglichst gute Rückmeldung ist ein wichtiger Faktor, um Hänger zu minimieren. Bei schwierigem Grund, größerer Tiefe und Strömung darf das Gewicht möglichst keine Zeit bekommen, sich unbemerkt am Boden zu bewegen und sich in der nächsten Spalte festzusetzen.


Das habe ich mich beim herumprobieren auch schon gefragt, ob dieser typische Stab mit dem Clip nicht suboptimal ist. 
Zumal sich dieses Blei bei richtig fiesem Boden (Steinspalten,Kanalpackungen) auch verhängen tut.
An sich wäre eine Birne besser, Schwerpunkt weit unten, vorne spitz zulaufend ist die Berge-Chance besser.
Meine Grundbleie in der Art tun jedenfalls gut, aber flexibel befestigte einfache durchlochte Kugeln funzen auch im besten Sinne. 
Um das möglichst herausbekommen vor der Sollbruchstelle geht es hier im Thema ja auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ob dieser typische Stab mit dem Clip nicht suboptimal ist.



DS ist ja ursprünglich eine Methode zum Vertikalen vom Boot aus.

Die Stabform ist in diesem Kontext offenbar dazu da, das Ganze durch Winzbewegungen umkippen zu lassen und dann wieder aufzurichten. Um z. B. Pintails ganz sanfte Mikro-Bewegungen zu verpassen.

So habe ich das jedenfalls nach Angucken diverser alter Ur-DS-Videos aus den USA verstanden.

DS vom Ufer aus erfordert für mich einen anderen Ansatz, der mit dem Vertikal-Original vom Boot aus nicht viel zu tun hat - jedenfalls, solange nicht senkrecht an Spundwänden geangelt wird etc.

Beispielsweise ist der Schnurwinkel vom Ufer aus viel flacher - vor allem bei weiteren Würfen mit kurzen Ruten. Allein das steigert schon die Hänger-Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Etwas entgegenwirken kann man da mit einer vergleichsweise längeren Rute - ich persönlich empfinde da 3 m bis 3,30 m noch als erträglich bedienbar, solange die Kombo möglichst gut ausbalanciert und nicht tonnenschwer ist.

Die längere Rute erleichtert auch das Werfen von langen DS-Vorfächern. In meinem Fall sind die bis zu 1,50 m lang, wobei der Teil über dem Haken immer aus Stahlvorfach-Material besteht. Mit nem typischen 1,80er-DS-Stummel wollte ich das nicht werfen wollen, viel zu stressig.

Bei vielen Hängern kann man als DS-Gewicht durchaus Eisen oder Stahl verwenden - z. B. in Form alter (idealerweise schon angerosteter) Muttern, Schrauben, Nägel etc.

Je nachdem, ob man ein längliches oder eher kompaktes Gewicht braucht bzw. möchte.

DS vom Ufer aus ist für mich ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, dass man nicht einfach irgendwas auf irgendwas übertragen sollte, ohne entsprechende Anpassungen vorzunehmen - mit unreflektiertem "Klischeedenken" (z. B. DS = kurze Rute) kommt man IMO auch da nicht weit.


----------



## magi (11. Februar 2022)

StahljigErich schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein habe ich nicht probiert. Ist einen Versuch wert.
> Theoretisch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man durch die nicht starre Verbindung zwischen Dropshot-Gewicht und Hauptschnur das Auftreffen des Gewichts am Bodens etwas weniger gut spürt, vor allem bei schwereren Gewichten, die eine größere Trägheit haben und das Gummiband mehr dehnen. Aber vielleicht spielt das in der Praxis gar keine Rolle. Probieren geht über studieren.
> 
> ...


Die Idee ist, nur die direkte Befestigungsschlaufe an dem Gewicht für den Wirbel aus Feedergum herzustellen. Bei ausreichendem Zug löst sich die Schlaufe - vermutlich - aus der oberen Kerbe, sodass nur das Stahlgewicht am Grund verbleibt. Ich probiere das mal aus, wenn der Pegelstand das wieder zulässt...Da zumindest bei mir das Gewicht eh die meiste Zeit Grundkontakt hat und auch halten soll, ist die Rückmeldung des Gundkontakts  selbst nicht sooo entscheidend.


----------



## Mescalero (11. Februar 2022)

Wenn ich einem Anfänger einen Tipp für ein hängerlastiges Gewässer geben müsste, würde ich zu DS mit den schon empfohlenen Muttern/Schrauben als Gewicht raten. Und zwar an einer Abreißleine, einem Stück Mono (ausreichend stabil aber schwächer als die Hauptschnur) o.ä. mit der Hauptschnur verbunden. 
Wenn der Haken weit genug oben montiert ist, mag die Präsentation vielleicht nicht perfekt 5cm über Grund stattfinden sondern eben 10cm aber dafür gibt es dort auch kaum noch Hänger.
Eine abgerissene 12er Mutter aus der Schrottkiste tut nicht weh und verursacht keine Schäden im Gewässer. 

Es gibt aber Situationen, da hilft alles nichts. Hier im Angelbach liegt alles voller Totholz, die Ufer sind gesäumt von alten Pappeln, von denen bei jedem Wind Äste runterfallen und mangels ordentlicher Strömung bleiben die liegen.
Selbst flach geführte Spoons bleiben manchmal hängen, weil man die Äste in der trüben Brühe nicht sieht.


----------

